

"LinkedIn will become the MySpace of hiring" - Drees
http://venturevillage.eu/geeklist-reuben-katz

======
vertis
I deleted my <http://geekli.st> account after the way they treated Shanley
Kane (<http://storify.com/charlesarthur/oh-hai-sexism>).

Even though they issued an apology and a clear PR exercise of devoting months
to 'Women in Tech' it couldn't change the attitude displayed by Christian Sanz
and Reuben Katz.

Will I regret my decision to delete my account? Maybe. Thankfully there are
other alternatives out there like <http://coderwall.com>.

~~~
reubeneli
Thanks Vertis, we've done much since then to help make the tech industry a
better place for women including this successful event in Paris
<http://railsgirls.com/paris> and [http://geekli.st/gklst/we-are-creating-a-
women-in-technology...](http://geekli.st/gklst/we-are-creating-a-women-in-
technology-committee-on-gklst-feel-free-to-request-to-join) and sponsorship of
many great events like: [http://geekli.st/estelle/the-attendees-for-confident-
coding-...](http://geekli.st/estelle/the-attendees-for-confident-coding-
javascript-for-the-web-are-about-90-female)

~~~
vertis
There was the sexist aspect and then there was an aspect of just
attacking/disrespecting someone on twitter.

I care very little for the PR actions you've taken to rescue the geekli.st
image, and more about the lessons you both learned.

Did you both apologise to Shanley in private? Because it matters more to me
what you do when people aren't watching.

------
piggity
It's promo material for Geeklist it seems.

Tried signing in with twitter but they want too many privileges:

This application will be able to: Read Tweets from your timeline. See who you
follow, and follow new people. Update your profile. Post Tweets for you.

~~~
pygy_
I have dedicated Facebook and Twitter accounts for the sole purpose of third
party authentication.

<https://twitter.com/#!/LoganLoginski> :D

------
cianclarke
No it won't - I've yet to receive an interesting offer through LinkedIn. In
fact, it's nothing but recruiter drivel. Any interesting offers have always
come via my inbox..

~~~
vertis
Agreed. The only real value I find in LinkedIn is keeping in contact with old
colleagues.

------
reubeneli
Once again Hacker New has removed an article about us from the front page as
it was gaining up votes and a vibrant stream of comments starting up.
Silencing startups in the press is not the way, could it be because there is a
YC company trying to copy/compete with us? Nice. Done.

~~~
noarchy
I had this comment page open in its own tab, and was surprised to check and
see that, in fact, the article had abruptly vanished from the front page.
Interesting, and even a bit concerning. Around here, you never know how much
of an article's success/failure is due to popularity or human intervention.

~~~
anthonyb
At this point it's top of page 3. Normally when mods kill it, it just
disappears. I suspect in this case the overt marketing and reubenelli's whiny,
entitled tone are encouraging people to flag it. It's only at 8 points, so I
doubt it takes too many flags to drive it down the stack.

edit: also, geekli.st is busted on chrome; very few of the images on the front
page are loading (works fine in Firefox).

~~~
reubeneli
anthony, could you screenshot the 'busted in chrome' issue and send to us at
info@geekli.st? Should be working smoothly! Whatever the reason, it was one of
europes leading writers on tech who interviewed and did the article. i suppose
if someone writes a positive article it's overt marketing. Thanks for being on
geeklist and let us know if you find more bugs! cheers!

~~~
anthonyb
Sent.

Well, it looks like a standard PR puff piece to me - I'm not sure (from that
article plus looking at geekli.st) exactly what the draw is, other than
publishing stuff on the web? I can do that on my own site.

Plus your design kinda sucks, usability-wise - massive fonts, huge whitespace
and line spacing mean that I can see the cards from my secret moonbase lair. I
also have to scroll, even on a 1920x1080 monitor, and squint, because your
colors are like, #999 on #EEE.

You also need to figure out a way to get people to fill in details about their
cards, or kill the extra info part. Every card says "I did 'X', details: <no
info> with: <no contributors>". (That's not a bug in Chrome, I just checked in
Firefox too). So if you can't get one of the founding technical guys from
Skype to brag a bit more ([http://geekli.st/taavet/helped-grow-skype-from-
zero-to-first...](http://geekli.st/taavet/helped-grow-skype-from-zero-to-
first-few-hundred-million-users)), what's going on?

------
willvarfar
The article smells like geekli.st promotion; any other linkedin alternatives?

And where have the 2011 side-line syndicates gone? The StackOverflow careers
and the one that turned up on thedailywtf.com etc? Are they relevant?

~~~
marcuspovey
Personally I think that this could be the perfect niche for Google+ as the
Facebook for grown-ups and a career networking tool. Especially now they've
started hooking up author attribution into search results.

------
Zenst
But MySpace got superceeded by everything else, so maybe this is right. The
whole password snafu is still lingering a bad taste in many mouths.

Eventualy we will just have CV brokers :|

